# What Are You Jones-ing For?



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

I am gassing for a few pedals now... I really want an Exotic AC+, a Dumble pedal like the Ethos (even an Alpha Drive might help) and an Arc Furnace (SRV Texas sounding OD).

I am waiting for my # for Strymon Timeline, and I could use a bigger pedalboard...


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

For me, it's a Boss RC-30 looper that has the phrase shifting fixed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Just turn the timing screw to the right.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Diamond Memory Lane Jr

A high end fuzz. I am trying to get my name on the list for a Toneczar Vault.... if that doesnt work out, I will just buy a basic audio Scarab deluxe.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My board is fairly complete. Maybe a tremolo pedal...

I'd like to put together a small board, PT jr with a PP 2+ for the bass.
I already have 4 or 5 pedals to go on it, we'll see.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bogner Shiva 212 cab and a Marshall 1987x - had one and regret selling it... Ughhhhhhh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

More time to work on the stuff I'm building and repair the stuff that is sitting in dis-use.

I have a project started in 1992 that I swore I would finish this year, and it's nearly October.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> More time to work on the stuff I'm building and repair the stuff that is sitting in dis-use.
> 
> I have a project started in 1992 that I swore I would finish this year, and it's nearly October.


haha, ditto! I have that Z.Vex SHO that I need to resurrect, but can't find the time to trouble-shoot it


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

pedal wise? (I assume since this is the pedal sub forum) I wouldn't mind a full drive and maybe a looper so i can jam with myself. neither are really setting off my GAS though.

amp wise, I'm still GAS-ing for a Marshall Class 5 or maybe a Fender/Clone champ though

guitar wise, I'm actually kind of content, though I wouldn't say no to a pehlem blue DG-335 or a historic les paul


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wampler slo, currently on order.

but what i REALLY want is an eventide pitchfactor!


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd like to get a delay pedal with some presets but can't decide on which one to get. I used to have a Line 6 DL4 but got rid of it cause I wasn't crazy about its sound. I bought a Carbon Copy to tie me over until I found something - it sounds alright, but I really miss having a few different delay sounds.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

A Bogner Shiva.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

this...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> this...


yes! AMEN TO THAT! I had an electro 3 61 on rent from L&M for a month a while back and it was awesome! I miss that thing SOOOO much!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> yes! AMEN TO THAT! I had an electro 3 61 on rent from L&M for a month a while back and it was awesome! I miss that thing SOOOO much!


Wow, that thing is worth 2 grand...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow, that thing is worth 2 grand...


worth every cent, too! If I wasn't a total hack at keys, I'd seriously be saving up for one. The acoustic piano and B3 sounds are fantastic.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Right now my biggest craving is a Johnson J8 Foot controller! Sooner or later I'll be itching for a Fulltone OCD, or maybe a Luther Drive.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Collings I-35 Standard would be nice...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> A Collings I-35 Standard would be nice...


If your wishing, why not wish for the i35 Deluxe?


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

j. mascis squier jazzmaster!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey blam, have you tried the Marshall Class 5?
I tried one in the local music store and it sounded awesome!
Great clean and you can get some dirt by driving it. 
I would have brought it home if it had an effects loop.

Oh, a pehlem blue anything would be nice but a DG 335, yessssss.
Just try and find one though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Player99 said:


> If your wishing, why not wish for the i35 Deluxe?


Don't like the white knobs. Less Bling. I like fretboard with dots. Don't think it needs the neck binding. Same guitar otherwise.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I want an original Bluesbreaker pedal.

Like the one I sold.

Sigh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Does it have to be a pedal? I have GAS for a Focusrite VRM Box

http://www.focusrite.com/products/audio_interfaces/vrm_box/


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

for name brand flatwounds to come down in price a bit


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

How about a Diamond Pedals flanger?


----------



## EdMan57 (Aug 15, 2008)

Earthquaker Devices Dispatch Master Reverb/Delay and AMT Stutterfly Delay.Yeah,I guess I do have a thing for ambient stuff.

kkjq


Ed


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Carbon Copy would be nice but I would prefer a very compact pedal that carries a few mods and filters. I would have that in the Marshall rg-1 if it only had a delay. Open to suggestions.

Guitar wise im gunning for a Tele. Anything from a Squire to a Hot Rod '52_.
_


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

In a weird way I would love to have the Empress Multidrive...I have a FEA fuzz (which is extremely versatile) and Blackstar OD but the multidrive has always piqued my curiousity. I really liked Empress stuff and like to support them too - its just that I don't use my OD/fuzz pedals that much that I want to go through the hassle of selling everything (I do really like the FEA pedal too). The same goes for the new Empress compressor - really like it but I already have the Diamond. Oh well nice to dream sometimes.....


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Right now a Trem pedal with tap tempo, and a CIKOS dc10.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been gas free for quite a while, but my recent foray into music reading, theory and Jazz has made me crave an Eastman El Rey. I still don't know if I want the 2 or 3 version, but I'm leaning toward the 2 because of the tailpiece.

http://www.eastmanguitars.com/er2/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Pedalwise?

Hmm...

A Reverb one might be cool.
Or a Boss Harmonizer.
But more practically a tuner or noise gate or EQ would be a better choice.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

mhammer said:


> More time to work on the stuff I'm building and repair the stuff that is sitting in dis-use.
> 
> I have a project started in 1992 that I swore I would finish this year, and it's nearly October.


I'm jonesing for this too. Cuz once he's done, he can spend more time helping get out of the same predicament!
B.


----------



## EdMan57 (Aug 15, 2008)

Now I'm Jonesing for a Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18 head.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

georgemg said:


> I'd like to get a delay pedal with some presets but can't decide on which one to get. I used to have a Line 6 DL4 but got rid of it cause I wasn't crazy about its sound. I bought a Carbon Copy to tie me over until I found something - it sounds alright, but I really miss having a few different delay sounds.


Well that search is over - I bought an Empress Superdelay yesterday. I'm loving it so far. Killer pedal. My wife even commented that she thought the delay sounded really good. Hopefully that means I'm out of the doghouse for buying it!

Haven't actually put the Superdelay on my board yet, but if I measured correctly I should be able to shoe-horn one more pedal on there (once the Carbon Copy comes off). No idea what that wll be yet. The only thing worse than 'jonesing' for something is not knowing exactly what to 'jones' for...too many great pedals out there I'd love to have.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Ethos overdrive, being shipped to me this or next week, KLON centaur is going in my board asap, looking at the danelectro spring king, and a roger Linn adrenalinn III


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr Z Maz 8. 8)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I keep seeing those Malmsteen pedals everywhere and want one now.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Me Too!~ I really want a GOOD tube amp with recording capabilities (The DI Red Box built in is a winner)
How's the combo?
Any other suggestions around the > $500 mark?



He-He. Jonesing. My last name is Jones. Ha!


EdMan57 said:


> Now I'm Jonesing for a Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18 head.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! sorry peps. I just read the last date entry, sorry to revive the dead.:sSig_ImSorry:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Wow! sorry peps. I just read the last date entry, sorry to revive the dead.:sSig_ImSorry:


That's okay...I'd love to get my hands on a Slash Octave Fuzz and a Wampler Sovereign...
-Mikey


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

My Klone!!

stupid postal service.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd like a new multi-fx unit, for convenience. I need to streamline the electric rig so that I can concentrate on acoustic instruments.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

